# [Notebook] leicht, leise und mit langer Akkulaufzeit



## Rayne123 (10. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich benötige eine Kaufempfehlung von Leuten, die sich auskennen 

Es geht um ein Notebook, das folgende Kriterien erfüllen sollte:

- 14 oder 15 Zoll (lieber 15)
- so leicht wie nur möglich
- so leise wie nur möglich
- lange Akkulaufzeit (ab 10 Stunden)
- helles und gutes Display
- max. 800 Euro

Einsatzzweck ist hauptsächlich Office, Internet, DVDs, TV über DVB-T, ab und an mal Bildbearbeitung.

Freu mich über eure Empehlungen und sag jetzt schonmal danke


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2011)

AB 10Std? ^^ Da hast Du aber ganz schöne Illusionen, so was gibt es nicht. Die absoluten Top-Notebooks, was den Aku betrifft, kommen so auf 8-9Std bei quasi "Null-Last" und eher dunklem Display, WLAN natürlich auch aus. 


Das hier zB als 14 Zöller http://www.notebooksbilliger.d... "bis zu 9Std", das ist aber der Idealfall, in der Praxis eher 6-7Std. Ein ähnlicher 15er hat da - auch wegender Displaygröße - schon laut Hersteller ne Stunde weniger: http://www.notebooksbilliger.d... 


Aber 10 Std kannst Du vergessen, vor allem "ab" 10Std, jedenfalls wenn Du eine gewisse Power brauchst. MIt ner (schwachen) Stromspar-CPU wäre da was drin, was mit allem auf "low" sogar 12 Std halten könnte: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a580362.html  aber da musst halt schon starke Abstriche machen, vor allem wenn Du mal Fotobearbeitung machst.



Ach ja: SPiele sind egal?


----------



## Rayne123 (11. Februar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> AB 10Std? ^^ Da hast Du aber ganz schöne Illusionen, so was gibt es nicht. Die absoluten Top-Notebooks, was den Aku betrifft, kommen so auf 8-9Std bei quasi "Null-Last" und eher dunklem Display, WLAN natürlich auch aus.
> 
> 
> Das hier zB als 14 Zöller  http://www.notebooksbilliger.d...  "bis zu 9Std", das ist aber der Idealfall, in der Praxis eher 6-7Std. Ein ähnlicher 15er hat da - auch wegender Displaygröße - schon laut Hersteller ne Stunde weniger:  http://www.notebooksbilliger.d...
> ...


    Akkulaufzeit bis zu 12Std: http://www.comtech.de/Asus-UL5... 
Akkulaufzeit bis zu 10 Std: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004DZ...  (ok, 13,3 Zoll). Das sollte also möglich sein. Es geht auch nicht darum, ob die 12 Std bei Voll-Last erreicht werden. Die Akkulaufzeiten werden immer für die optimalen (stromsparenden) Bedingungen angegeben.

Ich kann meine Anforderung aber auch änden in: "so lang wie möglich" 

Spiele (bis auf Oldies wie Siedler 4, RollerCoaster Tycoon etc.) sind kein Thema.


----------

